# Sarah Palin Baby Name Generator



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

The Sarah Palin Baby Name Generator - http://personal-space.com/embed/script.php

Mine's Luger Otter Palin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine was Barack Hussein Obama Palin.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Duct Idaho Palin lol*


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Crust Scramble Palin here


----------



## Einherjar (Jan 22, 2008)

Tank Dent Palin


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Stepper Choke Palin*


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*Pick Beef I guess peta would of had me aborted*


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Commando Coalfire palin.......kinda has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Package Wichita Palin*


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Cue Manhunt Palin *


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Bullpen Cola Palin *


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha my dad was telling me the other day he thinks my husband looks like mike lowell when he grows out his goatee  I said it wasn't a bad thing haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Wiggum_1 said:


> The Sarah Palin Baby Name Generator - http://personal-space.com/embed/script.php
> 
> Mine's Luger Otter Palin.


Mine was *STILL HARDROCK PALIN*

If I ever become an adult film star... I think I found my screen name. LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Knife Pile Palin*


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Mine was *STILL HARDROCK PALIN*
> 
> If I ever become an adult film star... I think I found my screen name. LOL


True, but at least yours is a cool name, mine sounds like some WW2 era German pistol


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Bang Walmart Palin

hmmmmmmm..............

I threw in one of her kid's, "Track". (shouldn't it be the same name?). It came out as *Meat Notgay Palin*. NOW _THAT'S_ A PORN NAME!!!!!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thump Hummer Palin...
WOW!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Seam Marauder Palin


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Stake Shed Palin*


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

*Stockyard Mudslide Palin *


----------



## Bruschi54 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Copper Catfish Palin*......Please adopt me and take me away.


----------

